# Gig Harbor Washington- already enjoying it!



## matthew6060 (Apr 27, 2010)

I installed my 3 pound package one week ago and it seems all is well so far. Planning on getting a mite screen bottom board and another deep super soon for the summer. I have the styrofoam hive-top feeder and it seems to be working. Moisture is building up like crazy inside the telescoping cover above the sugar-juke but we are having very crappy weather lately. After one week there was a bit of mold inside the feeder but it wiped away easily when I refilled it. If you are reading this and you live fairly close to me shoot me a message. I think it would be nice to have someone nearby to correspond with about bees. Currently I get my advice from two books and online. Enjoy your day!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, the real nectars are coming out soon and you will not need to feed.


----------



## BeeSWMBO (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi matthew6060 Im in Port Townsend and just installed my bees on the 24 of April. Im a beginner so I dont know much yet. I havent even taken the queen cage out yet. I am noticing they dont seem to be taking much sugar syrup but I am seeing them come in with pollen on so I think all is well. I cant wait to take a peek inside. Im glad to see some folks from washington state on here.:thumbsup:


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Matt, If you have a direct question you can send me a message. This forum is great for getting many different views. Most are excellent. I'm right out of Portland in Battle Ground. If you have a bee club close, which I know you do, Washington offers a Master beekeeping program. It helps close skipped gaps in beekeeping education. Look on the Wsba page and pick a close club. They can hook you up with a mentor .


----------



## matthew6060 (Apr 27, 2010)

hi guys! well today i joined the washington state group on this site which seems like a good idea so that we can share info easily between people in our locale.

i will definitely look into a mentor at the wsba as well.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

hi and welcome here. if Spring would just show up for us In washington beeking might be better this year.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

welcome to the "club" !!!! if you need advice or have a question that you dont understand in a book or online - feel free to ask it here - 

ps --- after the wind and rain and hail ..... we can start spring ..... a month before Summer !!!!


----------



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

Hello fellow Washingtonians. I am a new member on BeeSource also. We are also in Port Townsend. Glad to see fellow bee enthusiasts in the area. Just picked up my latest package bees from Tarboo Valley in Quilicene.


----------

